# sudden burst of energy?



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

My oldest girl, Angel..who I know is at least a year to a year and a half old. Shes usually pretty laid back..never played much, she just enjoyed wandering around and gettin into stuff. She keeps getting these fits where she runs around and seems to have no destination in mind..just bouncing all over the cage. I listen to her lungs and heart beat, everything sounds clear and heart beat sounds normal *for a rat*. I seen her eating and all that. I'm not sure of her actual age, she was a feeder rat at a pet store and she was too old to be sold as food *so they said*. She was in a open top-deep tank by herself-she smelled a bit and just looked rugged. After a few weeks at my house she cleaned herself up and bulked up--she's always been on the large side for a female. I recently put a wheel in her cage and she LOVES it..she runs on it constantly. She has lost a bit of weight-I think from the wheel use. But I guess my question is- is it normal for a rat who is generally laid back and lazy to all of a sudden be full of energy and run around all spastic like that?


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Did the up in energy happen after the wheel was put in? Maybe after a few weeks of running and losing weight now she's back to her normal self, and before it was the excess weight making her lazy, not just her personality.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

notscaredtodance said:


> Did the up in energy happen after the wheel was put in? Maybe after a few weeks of running and losing weight now she's back to her normal self, and before it was the excess weight making her lazy, not just her personality.


shes had the wheel about 3 weeks or a month or so now..so I suppose this is possible. I've just never seen her that spastic before..The rest of my girls LOVE to play but even they generally dont get that hyper just randomly.


----------



## NibblesandRody (Jun 17, 2009)

It sounds the like one of my two boys although they are only 3 months old (maybe). I thought it might be from the cheerieos he gets floating in the bathtub, but he does it at random times too. Rody runs back and forth on the counter and into the shoe box and up in the medicine cabnet and back. It is almost lightning fast. It looks like he is having fun to me. Our dog does these "puppy zooms" that are kinda the same. I think it is just pent up energy that they need to let out. I'm not going to worry about it....yet. It never ceases to amaze me how agile and quick these little critters are. Good luck finding an answer.


----------

